# 2 Table-top construction questions



## opalko (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm very keen on the design of the table on this page and would like to build one:

http://www.oakdiningsets.co.uk/Refectory-Oak-Dining-Tables.htm

In that regard I have the following questions.

1. It appears that the table-top is thicker than 3/4" although in this picture it's difficult to tell:

http://www.oakdiningsets.co.uk/images/Refectory-Oak-Extending-Table/1.8m-Solid-Oak-Refectory-Dining-Table-15.jpg

, or maybe it just appears that way? Is there a standard thickness for tops?

2. It looks like some type of breadboard edged construction for the top.

http://www.oakdiningsets.co.uk/images/Refectory-Oak-Extending-Table/1.8m-Solid-Oak-Refectory-Dining-Table-18.jpg

Is there a technigue for attaching the 3 center sections-what I will call the glued up panels- attached to the surrounding frames (where there are 2 runners along the long edges of the top, and 2 center short runners, and then 2 "breadboard" edges?

Ideas?
Cheers!
Robert


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Looks like about 7/8" or 1" thick.

The top sections are frame and panel. I wouldn't call it breadboard-end
construction.


----------



## opalko (Feb 2, 2010)

So the table top panels would "float" in the frame? Wouldn't it need to be stable?


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^that's a good question and it's hard to tell from the photos. They look pretty tightly arranged. This design would make me a bit nervous, but it's very attractive.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

looks like ~1" frames with a 1/2"-3/4" panels. yes the panels 'float' in the frames, but if you use the rubber balls between them (space balls) it will not freely move but will still have the space needed for wood-movement.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Looks like at least an inch to me


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

Most dining table tops are at least 1"-1 1/4" thick.


----------



## opalko (Feb 2, 2010)

Is it possible the panels are 3/4" and the edges are thicker?


----------

